# Canadian Parliment shooting



## Packfish (Oct 30, 2007)

And after he dispatched the terrorist- he opened up the barricaded closed doors and said " "I have confronted the gunman, and he is now deceased". 
And he walked calmly away as everyone was still running around.
We need a whole lot more people like him around.


----------

